# Looking for some equipment.



## Kevchenko (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi there im new so please forgive me if this is the wring place to ask this. You can see my intro in the welcomes and intro section but basically as a surprise for my girlfriend i have purchased an olympus om 10 and phillips enlarger for her christmas. I am a student (therefor on a tight budget) and she has just finished a fine art degree. Basically i bought a collection of second hand darkroom equipment from ebay and some of it arrived in decent condiction but some did not :-( therefor I am looking for a bulk film loader, masking easel and print washer from anyone who is looking to off load accessories. Perhaps if someone is changing to digital or something. I would be happy to take other items along with these if there was a sort of job/lot going. As i said on a budget therefore i only have £30-£40 + pp for any stuff. Also because i have already spent on some disappointing items already!

I can guarantee that that any items would be going to someone that would genuinely love them and would be well used!

I have included a link to my girlfriends blog page where you can see her work and also that im not taking the mickey.

Thanks everyone,
Kevin


----------



## Overread (Dec 2, 2012)

See if there are any local auction houses close to you or markets with an attached public auction house. You can find film gear at them and you can often get boxes of stuff for a very tiny price. The downside is that there will be the chance for a lot of low-grade stuff, but you might be able to get some good processing gear for next to nothing - IF you know what you're looking for.


----------

